# Daresbury Hall, Cheshire 03/12



## Bignickb (Mar 20, 2012)

Not much info on this site, I was told about it by friends who are helping set up a Zombie Paintball centre! Thanks G and J! So it was a permission visit but I don’t think they expected me to venture so far into the place! It is pretty badly damaged and dangerous with lots of tarpaulins to stop leaks rotting the floors – too late sadly!
The main building was put up in 1759 in the Georgian style, in 1960 it became a residential place for handicapped people and many extensions were added. 
Now it is empty and the owners made a pastime of shooting fridges with shotguns by the nearby Lewis Carroll Unit (Which I shall post as a separate explore)
Internally it was like a maze and one staircase was blocked off leaving me to retrace my dangerous route disgruntled!
Enjoy!

Office! But for the hole in the ceiling – it was intact!






Plaque! You can’t use these terms anymore!





Relax and tell me about your mother!





Big fridge!





Abandoned rally car! There was a go-cart in the adjacent room!





Kitchens.





View of the rear – identical to the front which I forgot to photograph.





Last orders!





Extension roof, other way.





Transport?





Oil!





Rain rain, go away!





Intact 2nd floor room.





The cellars!





Clockface and tower.





Peeling corridor – one of many!





Pool!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 20, 2012)

A little bit of everything there. Good pics - cheers.


----------



## highcannons (Mar 20, 2012)

Interesting place, great plasterwork. But, as you say it appears to be heading back to the ground. Thanks for posting, nice pictures.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 20, 2012)

Very,very interesting,great report.


----------



## nelly (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice work matey


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice shots looks like a interesting place .


----------



## kevsy21 (Mar 21, 2012)

Well done,its good to see inside this place,im surprised how bad the interior condition is,considering the exterior looks fine when you drive past this place.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 22, 2012)

good lil mix there..nice.


----------



## KingRat (Mar 22, 2012)

Ooh, that has a spot of everthing going on. Really like this


----------



## Bignickb (Jun 21, 2012)

http://wish.co.uk/zombie-manor-house/


----------



## Stussy (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice lil place you found there with so much different things going on! Thanks for the share


----------

